# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Stress, Αγχος, Φόβος, Γενικευμένη Αγχώδης Διαταραχή >  klaricid Παρενεργειες σοβαρο

## sunset

τωρα αγχωθηκα πολυ..ειδα οτι δεν μου περναγε η αμυγδαλιτιδα εχω γεμισει πυον και πηρα μια γιατρο και μου πε να πινω κλαρισιντ μεχρι να με δει τη δευτερα..εχω αμυγδαλιτιδες απο τα 5 μου βεεβια και ειδα πισω τις παρενεργειες και επαθα πλακα κριση πανικου αγχος λεει αποπροσωποιηση αυπνιες ταχυκαρδια οσα δηλ φοβαμαι!ειναι πιθανα ολα αυτα πειτε..

----------


## stress

sunset ΚΑΛΗΣΠΕΡΑ ΚΑΙ ΠΕΡΑΣΤΙΚΑ ΣΟΥ!
ΜΗΠΩΣ ΝΑ ΞΑΝΑΜΙΛΗΣΕΙΣ ΜΕ ΤΗ ΓΙΑΤΡΟ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΣΟΥ ΠΡΟΤΕΙΝΕΙ ΚΑΤΙ ΑΛΛΟ; ΤΟ ΛΕΩ ΚΑΘΑΡΑ ΓΙΑ ΧΑΛΑΡΩΣΕΙΣ, ΔΕ ΛΕΩ ΟΤΙ ΣΩΝΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΛΑ ΘΑ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΠΑΡΕΝΕΡΓΕΙΕΣ

----------


## sunset

το χω παρει ηδη!ηταν και σε μια δουλεια εξω και μου μιλαγε βιαστικα δεν θελω να την ξαναπαρω!και δεν την ξερβ μου την προτειναν πηγαινα σ εκαποιον που με ηξερε απο μωρο αλλα ειναι πολυ αγχωτικος και τον απεφυγα βλακεια αλλα δεν ηθελα να αγχωθω οταν παω και αλλο..

----------


## imagine

Μήπως να πάρεις κεφαλοσπορίνη? (πχ ceclor) Ρώτα τη γιατρό σου

----------


## sunset

εχετε ακουσει κατι κακο για την αντιβιωση που πηρα?μην μου λετε αλα φαρμακα δνε πειραζει απλα αν ξερετε κατι γιαυτο

----------


## imagine

τπτ κακό, klaricid δίνω και στα παιδιά μου... 
Απλώς επειδή αγχώθηκες σκέφτηκα πως θα μπορούσες να πάρεις κάποια άλλη αντιβίωση ευρέος φάσματος.

----------


## stress

ΣΥΜΦΩΝΩ, ΔΕΝ ΕΧΩ ΑΚΟΥΣΕΙ ΚΙ ΕΓΩ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ ΚΑΚΟ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΦΑΡΜΑΚΟ ΑΥΤΟ. ΑΠΛΑ ΚΑΙ ΜΟΝΟ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΝΙΩΣΕΙΣ ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΑ ΕΣΥ.

----------


## sunset

οκ..ευχαριστω imagine.τι τα διαβαζω και εγω σαν μουρλη ολη την ωρα αυτα ειναι η πρωτη μου κινηση οταν παρω φαρμακο/...δρουν στο πρωτο 24 ωρο λετε αυτα?

----------


## nature

Και εγώ δίνω και στα παιδιά μου....
Ηρέμησε. 
Ολα τα φάρμακα γράφουν παρενέργειες, είναι υποχρεωτικό.
Και η ασπιρίνη ακόμα.

----------


## stress

ΑΠΟ ΟΤΙ ΞΕΡΩ ΘΕΩΡΟΥΝΤΑΙ ΚΑΛΑ. ΘΕΤΙΚΗ ΣΚΕΨΗ ΧΡΕΙΑΖΕΤΑΙ sunset ΜΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΘΑ ΣΕ ΒΟΗΘΗΣΕΙ!

----------


## sunset

σωστα...ακομα και για τα ντεπον..νιωθω λιγο καλυτερα τωρα..την δευτερα ηδη κανω θετικες σκεψεις μη αγχωθω στη γιατρο εξαλλου λεω οτι και να παθω θα μαι σε καλα χερια θα με βοηθησει! :Smile:

----------


## sunset

παλια στο τσακ ημουν ν τις βγαλω !παιδια ομως τωρα η αληθεια ειναι μην κρυβομαστε αυτο με τους γιατρους και τα φαρμακα πρεπει να το καταπολεμησω εντελως ..παλια που παθαινα κρισεις πανικου πριν μπω στο ιατρειο και δνε ηξερα τι ειχα εκει να δειτε..αφου λεω τωρα θα μου παρει την πιεση ο γιατρος και θα εχω παθει εγκεφαλικο αλα ειχα ταχυκαρδια πολυ ομως και ημουν οκ ηταν απο αγχος

----------


## stress

ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ!!!
ΧΑΙΡΟΜΑΙ ΠΟΥ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΑ!

----------


## sunset

ενα παιδι εδω που ειπε οτι αμα υπαρχει σοβαρος λογος τρεχεις στο γιατρο και δεν το σκεφτεσαι ειχε δικιο!εγω το πολυζοριζω αλλα παω με χιλια ζορια τελικα αλλα το θεμα ειναι να μου φυγει εντελως!θα σας πω και νεοτερα!

----------


## stress

ΠΕΡΑΣΤΙΚΑ ΣΟΥ!

----------


## sunset

να σαι καλα !καλο σαββατοκυριακο σε ολους!ειμαι χαρουμενη καταβαθος πηρα και ενα netbook ωραιο και θα μπω αυτο συντομα :Smile:

----------


## stress

ΚΑΛΟ ΣΑΒΒΑΤΟΚΥΡΙΑΚΟ ΚΑΙ ΣΕ ΣΕΝΑ!!!ΚΑΛΟΡΙΖΙΚΟ ΤΟ ΝΕΟ ΝΕΤΒΟΟΚ!

----------


## sunset

καλημερα σε ολους..ειμαι καλα...πηγα τελικα στη παθολογο συμπαθεστατη και σε εκανε να μην αγχωνεσαι..μετρησε πιεση ειδε την καρδια μου οσο μπορει σνα παθολογος και τις αμυγδαλες μου ,παω πολυ καλα για τοσο γρηγορα αλλα θα παρω και αλλη αντιβιωση.χαρηκα που την ειδα με την καρδια μου να λεει οτι ολα ειναι τελεια αλλα ειδε μια μικρη ταχυκαρδια και μου λεει τι αγχψνεσαι?!! :Smile:

----------


## stress

ΚΑΛΗΣΠΕΡΑ! ΟΛΑ ΚΑΛΑ!ΘΑ ΓΙΝΕΙΣ ΓΡΗΓΟΡΑ ΚΑΛΑ!ΠΕΡΑΣΤΙΚΑ ΣΟΥ!

----------


## sunset

δεν ειναι απιστευτο που οι γιατροι σου λενε η καρδια σου ειναι μια χαρα και οταν αγχωνεσαι νομιζειςς τουλαχιστον οτι εχεις παθει καρδιακο?παντως αν και δεν εχω κανει συγκεκριμενες εξκετασεις καρδιας δεν πρεπει να χω κατι ετσι?

----------


## ntini

τιποτα δεν εχεις..πολυ αγχος εχεις και πολυ ψηρισμα της καταστασης...Προσπαθησε να μην το σκεφτεσαι και θα λυθει και αυτο...και μην αγχωνεσαι τοσο πολυ βρε....

----------


## sunset

ειμαι καλυτερα τωρα τελειωνω και τιην αντιβιωση...σηεμρα που καθησα και σκεφτηκα για τις φοβιες και απο τα παιδικα μου χρονια κατεληξα στο εξης παντα ειχα μια ταση φυγης απο παντου απο την ταξη απο αγχωτικες καταστασεις αλλα μαλλον δεν εχω αγοραφοβια αλλα κλειστοφοβια ναι!οταν ειμαι με πολυ κοσμο πχ σε συναυλια δεν μ καιγεται καρφι η γενικα με κοσμο οταν ομως εχει κοσμο και κλεισουρα δεν μπορω οπως και σε μικρα ασανσερ...ειναι συχνη απο οτι ξερω η κλειστοφοβια σωστα?και εσεις εδω που εχετε δει πολλα και ισως μερικοι να ναι ειδικοι η κλειστοφοβια τι σχεση εχει με τη ψυχοσυνθεση μου?

----------


## Φένια

Παιδιά απο πέρυσι με βασανίζει στρεπτόκοκκος στις αμυγδαλές.
Έχω πάρει κατά καιρούς, και τελευταία φορά πριν απο ένα μήνα augmentin 1000 είδα μια βελτίωση αλλά όταν σταματούσα μετά απο λίγες μέρες ξαναέβλεπα πύον στις αμυγδαλές μου!
Σε γιατρό δεν θέλω να ξαναπάω γιατί ή θα μου δώσουν κάποια αντιβίωση (όπως μου έδωσαν την augmentin) ή θα μου πουν να τις βγάλω, πράγμα το οποίο δεν μπορώ να κάνω τώρα!
Σήμερα πήγα στο φαρμακείο και μου έδωσαν klaricid 500mg να παίρνω ανά δωδεκάωρο.
Δεν την έχω ξαναπάρει.
Ωστόσο παίρνω την ημέρα cymbalta 60mg entact 10mg και rivotril 0.75mg (για κατάθλιψη, πανικούς, .......κτλ.).
Ο φαρμακοποιός, μου είπε δεν θα έχω παρενέργειες (του είπα για τα χάπια που παίρνω). Εγώ όμως φοβάμαι!
Έχει πάρει κανείς άλλος klaricid? Μήπως έχω καμία παρενέργεια σε συνδυασμό με όλα αυτά που παίρνω βρε παιδιά? Ξέρει κανείς? Έχω που έχω τα ψυχολογικά μου τα χάλια να μην έχω και καμιά παρενέργεια και τρέχω ακόμα πιο πολύ....!!!!!
Sunset αν με ακούς, εσύ είδες βελτίωση με τη klaricid?

----------


## change

βασικα επαιρνα και εγω κλαρισιντ για ενα διαστημα 1 εβδομαδας και.απο την στιμη που σου το ειπε η γιατρος(αν ειναι εμπιστη) πιστευω οτι δεν χρειαζεται να αγχω8εις κα8ολου.οι παρενεργειας εμφανιζονται απο οτι γνωριζω αν τα καταναλωνεις για μεγαλο χρονικο διαστημα η μεγαλη ποσοτητα

----------


## Φένια

Για στρεπτόκοκκο την έπαιρνες? Είχες αποτέλεσμα? Είχες καμία παρενέργεια? Την έπαιρνες σε συνδυασμό με ψυχοφάρμακα όπως εγώ?

----------

